

Dwarf Fortress has a Patreon - danso
https://www.patreon.com/bay12games

======
evolve2k
What are the top patron sits out there at the moment? Are there any focussed
on people doing good in the community as opposed to just for the "arts"?

------
evolve2k
What are the top micro-patronage sites out there at the moment?

Are there any focussed on people doing good in the community as opposed to
just for the "arts"?

